# Shotgun!!



## markive (Aug 5, 2008)

Shotgun!!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Markive

Welcome to the forum!!! When u say shotgun, I presume you want to have shotgun in my car 

Post some pics of your car mate.. and be sure to attend the ace cafe this saturday - u may be eligible for the 'car of the day' award 

Its all about the T Tizzles.


----------



## markive (Aug 5, 2008)

Tuned by VAG Check????

That must be something you're involved in dogga.. VAG CHECK haha...

Car pix on the way soon...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Totally confused by this thread but hey, welcome to the forum


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

No soap, radio.

welcome to da forum

Jim


----------

